# FEature 6-0-0 Tank Mix...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Would there be an issue with tank mixing FEature 6-0-0 with propiconazole and maybe BIfen I/T? I would let it sit overnight and then water. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know in the past that Bifen and iron don't usually play very well together as it would clump up. You might want to do a test in a gallon jug first to see if there is any issues. Not sure if mixing other chemicals with Propiconazole will reduce it's efficacy either.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I know in the past that Bifen and iron don't usually play very well together as it would clump up. You might want to do a test in a gallon jug first to see if there is any issues. Not sure if mixing other chemicals with Propiconazole will reduce it's efficacy either.


Thank you. I'll spray independently to be safe.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Bifen standalone watered for 10 min in followed by your feature cocktail


----------



## jvilla (Mar 30, 2019)

I dilute Feature in warm water and add in Bifen XTS (oil based) into my sprayer and not not experience any clumping.


----------

